

Pycon UK, Javascript and the GIL - bootload
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2008/09/pycon-uk-javascript-and-gil.html

======
bootload
_"... Both the keynote speakers Mark Shuttleworth (Canonical) and Ted Leung
(Sun Microsystems) expressed their concerns about Javascript becoming so fast
and prominent that it could displace Python in the future. ..."_

